# 0900... Betrug???



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2004)

Ich wollte wissen was sich hinter der Nummer 090090000092 genau verbirgt da sich ein Familienmitglied (hier gilt es noch herauzufinden welches?) für ca. 59 Min. wohl dort absichtlich oder unabsichtlich eingeloggt hatte und ich nun 103,-€ dafür bezahlen soll.
Die 0900-Datenbank liefert mir folgendes:

0900 - 90000092 Diensteanbieter: 

Consul Info BV

T´Rond 72
2711 BZ Zoetermeer

NIEDERLANDE 
Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: 
12/5/2003 

1.
Wie kann ich nun herausfinden was für einen Dienst der Anbieter hier tatsächlich unter dieser Nummer angeboten hat ?

2.
Kann ich rein rechtlich gegen diese Zahlungsforderung vorgehen ?

3.
Was mich auch irritiert ist dass ich bisher davon ausgegangen bin dass wir als DSL user von solchen Dialern verschont bleiben sollen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies trotz DSL möglich ist.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Eure Auskünfte


----------



## virenscanner (13 Februar 2004)

Die Rufnummer 090090000092 wird auf etlichen Seiten "verwendet".

Gib einfach mal in in der Suchmaske unter "Rufnummer" die Nummer (ohne die erste 0, also 90090000092) ein (Stand eben: 228 Treffer).

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp


Vielleicht bringt das bzgl. 1. weiter.

zu 3.  Reines DSL ist - was die finanziellen Folgen eines "Dialerbefalls" angeht - sicher.  Da es offensichtlich zu einer Einwahl bei Dir gekommen ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie dies geschehen konnte.  Meist sind ISDN-Karten im Rechner ("brauche ich zum FAXen") oder ein Modem ("falls DSL mal nicht geht") schuld. Auch mit dem Rechner z.B. zur Administrierung verbundene Telefonanlagen (USB oder seriell) bieten einem Dialer einen "Angriffspunkt". 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*THE CONSUL INFO READBOOK PART 1*

virenscanners Hinweise helfen Dir praktisch erst einmal sicher weiter... 

Vorgehen bei Betrugsverdacht (davon würde ich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ausgehen)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html


ZUSATZINFOS:

Ich würde auf jeden Fall den PC komplett kopieren (imagedatei) um später noch alle Beweise zu haben, falls es darum geht, etwas nachzuweisen. Dann den Verlauf genau studieren (OFFLINE bleiben, egal was Windows fordert). Im "Temporary Internet Cache" stehen noch die websites dabei, von denen etwas geladen wurde. Sehr aufschlussreich... Ist FREELOAD irgendwie erwähnt??? Wie???

Im Temporary Internet Cache gibt es evtl. noch Hinweise. Das Datum und die Uhrzeit hast Du ja. Vielleicht brauchst Du Hilfe, aber auch der Helfer soll sich schlau machen...


Das sind die praktischen Hinweise... Falls Du Lust auf mehr hast, lies ruhig weiter  


THE REST OF THE STORY SO FAR - Teil 1

Teilweise ist diesen dialern die Registrierung entzogen worden (bei anderen Rufnummern, ich glaube 09009-0000010 zB). Auch bei der von dir genannten Nummer sind Kandidaten dabei, bei denen ich kaum einen Unterschied zu den "entregistrierten" Dialern sehe (erkennbar v.a. an dem Addressierungsmerkmal redir-freeload).

Aber leider ist ja die Auswahl groß...


Die dialer, die ich gesehen habe, waren leider immer genau die, die nicht bei der RegTP gemeldet waren. "Ad-aware" bezeichnet sie meist als "Steve Harer, Digtal-Simplex-Dialer", mein Virenscanner als "Dial/Sweet.79k"

Diese Consul Info ("Cico") raubt mir schon seit Wochen den Schlaf...

Suche mal einen Ordner c:\windows\cibv und berichte, was da drin ist...
hmm, und kuck in den c:\windows\downloaded program files - Ordner
hmm, und suche nach einer ieloader.dll. Wie gross ist die???



EXKURS: ieloader.dll
*****************

zur ieloader.dll

Kann man mit einem Texteditor untersuchen... !!!!!

Es gibt "harmlose" (kann nichts Gegenteiliges behaupten) Varianten, die enthalten Textpassagen, zB

"B e z u g   d e r   Z u g a n g s s o f t w a r e   f ü r   M e h r w e r t d i e n s t e .   D i e   I n s t a l l a t i o n   u n d   A k t i v i e r u n g   s i n d   f ü r   S i e   k o s t e n f r e i   !   B i t t e   b e s t ä t i g e n   S i e   d e n   D i a l o g   m i t   J A" (Quelle: de-url-de) (GN-Variante) 


und es gibt viele andere Varianten (zB die "Vornamen-de-Variante, meine Bezeichnung) (ich finde sie sehr fies)



weitere Hinweise zur ieloader.dll
***************************

 [url]http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.global.html [/url]

 [url]http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/pf/dialer.global.html [/url]


eher für Fortgeschrittene:

 [url]http://sarc.com/avcenter/venc/data/adware.iagold.html [/url]



Die MIESE ieloader.dll
******************


Dann gibt es die echte "freeload-Variante" (mein Feindbild)

 [url]http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html [/url]

mit deutlichen Hinweisen auf Weiterleitungen an was-weiss-ich-wohin (nur per PN). Mit denen wäre ich vorsichtig bei der Beurteilung... Wenn man da den Download abbricht, landet man in einem multilingualen internationalen Pornogeflecht oder bei Hackern, P2P oder sonst irgendwo...


 zum Hintergrund 

Ein paar Details:

(1)
Weiterleitungsbeispiel 1 (dialerc...):
Firma Star***
 P.O.Box ***
 El Dorado
 El Dorado, Panama - none -
 PA
 00420604****** (Die Nummer stimmt sowieso nicht, es ist eine tschechische Handynummer)


anderes Weiterleitungsbeispiel:

(2)

arroba***
 apartado de aoreos [Postfach] 310
 Maspalomas, Gran Canaria 35100
 ES
 +42.0604******

Immer der gleiche Name: J.R.A.


WER IST DAS???
Vizekonsul Panamas in London?
Mexikanischer Anwalt?
Kolumbianischer Christdemokrat?
Wahlkämpfer in Panama?
Phantasiegestalt?

ich habe keine Ahnung...



Der andere Name, Th.Sch., wieder ein Allerweltsname:

Arbeitsloser Ostdeutscher mit Hang zu pyramidenspielen?
Europachef der .tv-corporation?
Dänischer Programmierer bei micro-sys?
Bananen-Experte?
Phantasiegestalt?

ich habe keine Ahnung.



 Die Firma: 

Starlux Trading S.A. (die kennt nur Herr Hartwig P. aus Hamburg, ein Schauspieler und seine Schweizer Genossen - und eine neuseeländische Wirtschaftszeitung, die sie als "aufgelöst" in ihren Archiven hat)

Hat eine identische Postadresse wie 

www.easy-offshore.com


Diese Firma wiederum gehört offenbar dem "Friseur von Maspalomas" (http://www.***- @anna: OHNE DIALER!) und einem ziemlich findigen Geschäftsmann: http://www.inter-*** (Der junge Mann oben im Bild ist offenbar Mitautor von phpbb-admin).

Ach ja, er versichert auch Leute >65 in Dortmund, siehe www.life-*******


************
disclaimer:

ich habe keine Ahnung, ob irgendetwas, was diese Herren tun, illegal ist. 

IN DUBIO PRO REO - drum habe ich alle links wieder rauseditiert

************


Damit endet meine kleine Weltreise bis dato... 



Was weiter bekannt ist:

Eine Anbieterfirma in Köln hat mit Einwahlen von Consul-Info-Dialern experimentiert und freundlicherweise Bruchstücke davon im Internet zur Einsicht offen liegen lassen (zu finden über google "dropcharge" plus "securex"). Diese Firma bietet passenderweise Consul-Info-Produkte an.

Nachzulesen unter www.icomag.de

 [url]http://www.icomag.de/produkte.html [/url]

--> securex (Das "offizielle" Consul-Info-Projekt
--> medianetproductions (in Kooperation Gordius mit www.medianetproductions.de) (benützt freeload-ieloader)
--> content tv (dto)
--> 906online (???)
--> Q1 Deutschland (???)
--> Sun Telecom (???)



(c) Der Grösste Dire Straits-Fan Aller Zeiten, Grüsse an Udo K von comtron, dem Möchtegern-Dire-Straits. "Money for nothing and the chicks for free"


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Danke für die Hinweise.

Ich habe inzwischen wohl unter CIBV das Programm P2P serviceconnector
identifiziert welches uns die Kosten verursacht hat. 
Allerdings gelingt es mir jetzt nicht mehr mich einzuloggen.
Rückmeldung = Modemfehler

1. Warum dies ?

2.
In der Logbuchdatei von P2P finden sich unter anderem folgende Einträge:

p2p	06/10/2003   12:56:10  Error		Das Modem (oder ein anderes Gerät) hat einen Fehler gemeldet.
p2p	06/10/2003   12:56:12  Call		0190819146 €1,86/Min.
p2p	06/10/2003   12:56:19  Disconnected		
P2P	19/01/2004   16:04:35  Call		090090000092 €2/Min.
P2P	19/01/2004   16:04:44  Connected		090090000092 €2/Min.
p2p	14/02/2004   19:38:54  Call		0190819146 .


Was ich hier nicht verstehe warum sich 2 verschiedene Nummern hinter diesem Programm(connector) verstecken. Kann mir dies jemand erläutern ?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

Das ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich seit Wochen erwartet habe... Aber das soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein...

Wann war denn die Einwahl??? (0190 ist ab 15.12. nicht mehr abrechnungsfähig. Vielleicht war es ein technisches Versehen ...)


Ich melde mich gleich noch einmal, muss kurz was nachschauen...


----------



## cicojaka (14 Februar 2004)

{edited 8.3.04}


Diese ieloader.dll [es gibt ganz viele ieloader.dll's, siehe zB  hier  holt sich wohl einen dialer von Seite XY und wählt sich mit der Nummer ein, die ihr von der Seite mitgegeben wird...

[edit: stimmt so nicht, 22.3.04]

[im Falle Consul-Info geht es wahrscheinlich um diese ieloader.dll: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.freeload.html - Der Hersteller, Partner von Symantec, verscherbelt gerade die Reste seines Partnerprogrammes bei ebay...] 

Oft finden sich Spuren dieser "Kommunikation" auf dem Rechner. Manchmal sind das Textdateien, temporäre Dateien o.ä.

Ich weiss es in diesem Fall trotz eifriger Suche leider immer noch nicht, wie die ID vergeben wird. Wie und wo abgerechnet wird, könnte ich aber herausbekommen. Das wird schon im Quelltext der Seite geklärt, auf der man sich eingewählt hat [edit 8/03: diese Info scheint falsch zu sein]

Beispiel:
Du suchst den Text zum Lied "Money for Nothing" von den Dire Straits bei google, landest auf w*w.t*******.tv (sorry, der link führt zur whois-Seite von .tv - das konntze ich nicht erwarten). Dort steht was von MUsic-Download und irgendwo das Cover der "Dire Straits". Da klickst Du drauf und dann...

Es wären Romane, das alles zu beschreiben.

...


Zur 0190819146 --> Klassischer Fall von Freeload-Dialer

ALLE REGISTRIERUNGEN ZURÜCKGEZOGEN --> laut RegTP kein Zahlungsanspruch. [interessant wäre die Begründung der RegTP...]


Spannender ist die 0900-er Nummer:

MELDE DICH BEI DER REG-TP 01805342537



Hier sind unter der glechen Nummer alle möglichen Einwahlorte vereint:

ConsulInfo und seine Zentrale in Panama [edited: in Panama sitzt nur ein offshore-Firmen-Briefkasten, die Zentrale steht woanders] ... und viele andere ...


Schau dir die ieloader.dll mal mit einem Editor an!!!

Oder Horoskope (Astroguide, "der Astrodialer") (in D, LI, CH)

oder der Banditos-Dialer (was ist das? Keine Ahnung... Nomen est omen)

oder Musikdialer, zB bei
-musiccopy oder ähnlich kligenden Seiten
-mp3downloads
-mucke

[BITTE ADRESSEN BEI BEDARF ERFRAGEN UND NICHT EXPERIMENTIEREN]

hier (p2p-connector) wohl die interessantesten
...


Ich habe eine Liste mit möglichen Einwahlseiten...

Welcher Anbieter wird genannt? Direkt Consul-Info? Dann kann es eigentlich nur eine Seite sein... Die Frage ist natürlich, wie du da hingelotst worden bist...

Auf Anfrage habe ich eine Liste mit möglichen Einwahlorten, vielleicht findest Du doch irgendeine Aussage eines Familienmitglieds oder einen Hinweis im cache.

(EIN KLICK AUF EIN CD-LOGO KÖNNTE AUSREICHEND FÜR DEN START DES PROZESSES SEIN, AN DESSEN ENDE DIE TRENNUNG DER VERBINDUNG STEHEN KÖNNTE)

Der dialer muss doch auch noch irgendwo sein?! Suche doch mal nach

*{DE).*       --> kein Tippfehler!  (die "{" entspricht "alt gr"+7)



Mehr fällt mir noch nicht ein.

MELDE DICH BEI DER REGTP!!! 01805342537 !!!

*[Virenscanner: Link unkenntlich gemacht]*

is schon ok... andererseits führte der link nur zur whois-Seite von dot.tv und die wäre in diesem Zusammenhang gar nicht mal so falsch gewesen - ich habe schlicht einen erfundenen Namen plus tv genommen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

*090090000092*

Mich hats auch erwischt, mit 25 Euro. Nach Auskunft der Rechnungsstelle von der Telekom sind viele Teilnehmer betroffen.  Wenn das so ist, warum gibt es im Internet kaum einen Hinweis darauf? Bis jetz habe ich noch nicht bezahlt. Ich warte auf gute Tipps.
Hier die Registrierung der R...e. http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## Thomas Schmidt (26 Februar 2004)

*090090000092*

Uns auch, dank der Siete habe ich mal nachgeforscht auf meinem PC, und tatsächlich hat es uns wohl bei der Suche nach Songtexten erwischt, 110 Euro, teilweise via 2 Leitungen Teillweise nach 0:00 Uhr...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

*Re: 090090000092*



			
				Thomas Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Uns auch, dank der Siete habe ich mal nachgeforscht auf meinem PC, und tatsächlich hat es uns wohl bei der Suche nach Songtexten erwischt, 110 Euro, teilweise via 2 Leitungen Teillweise nach 0:00 Uhr...



Uns hat es auch erwisscht, 160 Euro. wir zahlen natürlich nicht, und die telekom hat sau blöd rumgemeckert, aber die können uns mal.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2004)

HILFE !!
Uns ist das gleiche passiert. wir haben eine Rechnung bekommen von über 160 Euro. Auch die Firma Consul BV aber diesmal mit dem Standort
in Köln.
Wenn ihr mir helfen könnt dann bitte schreibt mir

[email protected]

Dies ist übrigens schon der zweite Rechtstreit mit einer Dialer Firma..


_E-Mail Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
ww/Moderator_


----------



## cicojaka (8 März 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Firma Consul BV aber diesmal mit dem Standort
> in Köln.



bitte PN mit Adresse in Köln an mich, würde mich arg interessieren.

Zu den dialern: In den drei Wochen seit meinem letzten posting habe ich mich weitergebildet. Betrugsvorwürfe, die man aus diesem posting herauslesen könnte, würde ich heute in dieser Form nicht mehr so unterschreiben können. Für zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gibt es jedoch eine Reihe von Hinweisen auf Unregelmässigkeiten, teilweise formaler Art (zB wählten einige dialer verschiedene Nummern - darf angebich nicht sein - evtl. kam es so zu deiner 0190er-Nr) und teilweise anderer Art...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Consul Info BV*

Auch ich habe eine mir nicht bewusste Verbindung (09009000088 und 89) bei der Telekom nicht bezahlt und gebeten mir den Anbieter zu nennen. Die Telekom hat die Consul Info BV, Bunzlauer Str. 1, 50858 Köln genannt, dabei aber behauptet, sie hätte diese "sorgfältig geprüft und keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot oder einen anderen Umstand, aus dem die Zahlungspflicht entfällt, feststellen können." Ich weiß immer noch nicht, welche Leistungen diese Consul eigentlich anbietet. In Systemdateien meines PC herumzuwerkeln, traue ich mich nicht. Nach der Diskussion hier scheint siese Firma ja nicht gerade seriös zu sein. Hat schon jemand rechtliche Schritte unternommen oder Reaktionen auf die Zahlungsverweigerung erhalten?


----------



## KatzenHai (13 März 2004)

*Re: Consul Info BV*



			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom hat die Consul Info BV, Bunzlauer Str. 1, 50858 Köln genannt, dabei aber behauptet, sie hätte diese "sorgfältig geprüft und keinen Anhaltspunkt für ein unseriöses Angebot oder einen anderen Umstand, aus dem die Zahlungspflicht entfällt, feststellen können."



Dieses neue Zitat der T-Com taucht in letzter Zeit häufiger auf. 

Ich würde dem nicht zu viel Bedeutung beimessen. Wer sich den Thread von DerJurist zur Geldwäsche durch die DTAG (sic!) mal durchgelesen hat, weiß, warum die Magenta-Bonner hier etwas sensibler geworden sind ...

Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass auch die T-Com für die Richtigkeit der Auskunft "seriöses Abgebot" nicht haften will, sondern nur darauf hinweist, dass sie gutgläubig ist wie ein weißes Lämmle zwischen Gänseblümchen im morgentaunebeligen Almental heiler bayerischer Berggebiete ...


----------



## Raimund (13 März 2004)

*Tikomm et compl.*

 
es noch nicht so lange her, dass der Rosariese sich dreist auf die eigene Mehrwertlertruppe

http://www.fst-ev.org

berufen hat, um Einwände abzuschmettern. (Das Originalschreiben habe ich noch.)

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*consul inf bv*

Ich habe inzwischn einiges rausgekriegt, das entnehmt ihr dem Schreiben an die Regulierungsbehörde:
Thema: Hausaufgabe, referate.de - consul info bv 
Datum: 13.03.2004 
An: [email protected] 
 Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
als Lehrer muss ich häufig Hausaufsätzen meiner Schüler hinterher recherchieren. Zu diesem Zweck bin ich bisher oft auf Seiten wie Hausaufgaben bzw. referate.de gelandet. Bislang war dies kostenfrei, auch das Herunterladen von Beiträgen. Im Januar, als ich wieder einmal recherchierte, stellte ich fest, dass dies nun kostenpflichtig ist. Ich war nach der Texteingabe aus dem Schüleraufsatz von "google" auf die Website von Referate.de gelangt. Ohne ein "ok" auf dem Eingangsbutton zu drücken, gelangt man gar nicht mehr zu den Inhalten. Selbstverständlich nahm ich an, dass die Kostenpflicht nur für die wenigen Sekunden des Herunterladens von Beiträgen wie bei allen seriösen Anbietern bestünde bzw. ein fester Preis pro Anzahl etc. Also surfte ich durch die Angebote, um festzustellen, welcher Beitrag evtl verwendet wurde, ohne diesen herunterzuladen. 
Auf der Telekom-Rechnung fanden sich nun plötzlich 2 Verbindungen für einen geschlossenen Zeitraum von 33 Min. (gestückelt nach 20 und 13 Min.), insgesamt fast 60€. Zunächst vermutete ich, dass ich unbewusst eine Pornoseite oder ähnliches erwischt hätte, zahlte den Betrag nicht und verlangte Auskunft von der Telekom. Zu meiner Überraschung nannte  die Telekom  eine Consul Info BV, die hinter referate.de usw. steht, bezeichnete diese als seriöses Unternehmen, das bei Ihnen registriert ist, und bestand auf Zahlung.
Auf der Website "computerbetrug.de" stellte ich nun fest, dass es offenbar vielen mit noch erheblicheren Beträgen genauso ging wie mir.
Ich weiß nun nicht, wie das genau rechtlich zu würdigen ist. Für mich ist das Knallharter Betrug. Es geht doch nicht an, dass man für das Herumblättern in einem Katalog und selbst für das Herunterladen von ein paar Blättern Summen bezahlt, für die man ganze Bücherschränke bekommt. Besonders hinterhältig ist doch auch, dass mit diesen Websites eine Klientel angesprochen wird, die das Geld der Eltern hier verpulvert, für einen vermeintlich guten Bildungszweck. In den AGB steht ausdrücklich noch, dass Eltern für ihre Kinder haften.
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit, diese Summe zu bezahlen, und hoffe von Ihnen eine Auskunft, wie sie diese Geschäftsethik bewerten und ob sie diese Firma endlich aus dem Register streichen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

_[Edit: E-Mail-Adresse entfernt / HDUS]_


----------



## peanuts (13 März 2004)

*Re: Tikomm et compl.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> es noch nicht so lange her, dass der Rosariese sich dreist auf die eigene Mehrwertlertruppe
> 
> http://www.fst-ev.org
> 
> berufen hat, um Einwände abzuschmettern. (Das Originalschreiben habe ich noch.)



Könntest du mir das per PN zukommen lassen? Bei mir hat sich seit längerem nichts mehr getan und ich will die T-Commler mal ein bisschen reizen...


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

Manne schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte wissen was sich hinter der Nummer 090090000092 genau verbirgt da sich ein Familienmitglied (hier gilt es noch herauzufinden welches?) für ca. 59 Min. wohl dort absichtlich oder unabsichtlich eingeloggt hatte und ich nun 103,-€ dafür bezahlen soll.
> Die 0900-Datenbank liefert mir folgendes:
> 
> 0900 - 90000092 Diensteanbieter:
> ...



Ich bin auch von einer solchen Buchung überfallen worden ohne dass ich selbst den Service angeklickt habe (war gar nicht zu Hause) Es hat sich wohl ein Dialer via FaxFritzkarte eingeschmuggelt da ich DSL Verbindung Flat rate habe. Ich versuchte bei der Deutschen Telekom die Kosten von 103,--Euro abzuwehren, telecom sagt mir, dass o.g. ein seriöser Kunde sein! hmmm.... Die Einwahl war am 26.12.03 mitternachts!!! Jetzt werde ich Gegen die Kosten angehen unter [email protected] . Man wird hier ganz schön abgezockt habe ich den Eindruck!


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

f.baas schrieb:
			
		

> ...war gar nicht zu Hause...!


Wer dann? Läuft Dein PC unbeaufsichtigt online, während Du ausser Haus bist?
Natürlich darf niemand von außen an Deinen Rechner und diesen zu einer Session bewegen - aber - Versicherungen zahlen auch nicht, wenn die Waschmaschine übergelaufen ist und nachweislich keine Aufsicht in der Wohnung war.


----------



## galdikas (22 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> f.baas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie der BGH entschieden hat, besteht auch keine Obliegenheit des Computernutzers, Maßnahmen zum Schutz vor Dialer-Manipulationen zu ergreifen. Deshalb triftt ihn bei Dialerbefall auch nicht ohne weiteres eine "Mitschuld" durch Verletzung ihm obliegender Sorgfaltspflichten. 



> - aber - Versicherungen zahlen auch nicht, wenn die Waschmaschine übergelaufen ist und nachweislich keine Aufsicht in der Wohnung war.



Computernutzer und Versicherungsunternehmen dürfen sich auf beliebige Bedingungen einigen, unter denen sie miteinander einen Versicherungsvertrag eingehen wollen.  z.B. kann vereinbart werden, daß Versicherungsschutz nur bei Einhaltung bestimmter, vertraglich festgelegter Sorgfaltspflichten gewährt werden soll. 

gal.


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> f.baas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn im BIOS "wake up on LAN event" oder "wake up on modem" steht? Mein alter PC ging immer an, wenn das Telefon klingelte 

Was ist denn ein "LAN event"?


----------



## eb-victim (22 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn ein "LAN event"?


Manche Rechner wachen auf, wenn die Netzwerkkarte ein PING empfängt.


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2004)

In der Regel handelt es sich aber nicht um einen PING, sondern um ein speziell formatiertes Wake-up-Paket.


----------



## cicojaka (22 März 2004)

zurück zur 090090000092:

so irrsinnig viele Möglichkeiten gibts doch nicht...

wenn die Betroffenen nicht von alleine draufkommen, kann man ihnen doch helfen:

also was steht denn nun in den Ordnern windows\cibv ???


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

doch noch einmal weg von der 090090000092 und zurück zur "Geistereinwahl"



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Chat zum Thema Dialer schrieb:
			
		

> [19:26] {AZ-Online} B***: können Dialer auch einen Computer von alleine hochfahren lassen? so rein technisch gesehen?
> (...)
> [19:27] {AZ-Online} Bo***: @b*** so ein fall ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen.
> (...)
> ...



und mit einer "sysupd" oder so im Autostart zusammen mit "automatisch Internetverbindung erstellen"?


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht bezahlt. Wenn die Mahnung kommt werde ich darüber berichten. Hier noch Einzelheiten zu meinem Fall. Vielleicht kann jemand das Puzzle zusammen setzten und diesen M...kerlen das Handwerk legen.
Die Forderung war in der Rechnung von Ende Februar. Merkwürdigerweise (nach Auskunft der Telekom aber völlig normal) stand der  Dialer mit 28. 12. auf der Rechnung. Der 28.12. war aber schon in der Januar Rechnung abgerechnet. Bei mir konntrolliert das Programm SMART ONLINE CONTROL den Internetzugang. Ich war an diesem Tag und dem Vortag nicht im Netzt. Für die Telekom wird SmartOnlineControl nicht als Beweis akzeptiert.  Verd.. Wie konnte der Dialer dann aktiviert werden? Power on by LAN ist im BIOS off geschaltet.
Durchhalten!!!


----------



## dvill (26 April 2004)

Man muss regelmäßig den Registrierungsstatus kontrollieren. Das Problem löst sich auch selbst auf, gegebenenfalls:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=90090000092

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 April 2004)

@dvill: KUck Dir das mal an, vom Anfang dieses Threads... 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> In der Logbuchdatei von P2P finden sich unter anderem folgende Einträge:
> 
> ...



Das war ein weiteres Problemchen einiger Consul-Info-Dialer... Mich wundert es nur, dass dies bei der Begründung für die zurückgezogene Registrierung nicht angesprochen wurde...

Immerhin waren diese [oder ähnliche, jedenfalls CI-]Dialerchen auch auf der hausaufgaben-Seite... (bis Anfang 2004 ca.).

Aber vielleicht ist diese späte 0190er-Einwahl ein Versehen? Keine Ahnung... Wenn aber ein Dialer nur eine und nur die eine Nr wählen darf, wäre die Entregistrieung der CI-Dialer doch sowieso längst überfällig gewesen...

Mich wundert das irgendwie sehr... Da haben wahrscheinlich einige Webmaster mit CI-Dialern ziemlich Glück gehabt (ich denke da z.B. an die Casinodialer auf den Seiten deutscher Webmasterpäpste...)

DEr 0190-Dialer ist ja auch nicht mehr kostenpflichtig... siehe  reg-tp  (190819146 eingeben)


Und noch ein Beitrag verdient Beachtung:



			
				Gast vom 22.3. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuchte bei der Deutschen Telekom die Kosten von 103,--Euro abzuwehren, telecom sagt mir, dass o.g. ein seriöser Kunde sei



Immerhin waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon die ersten CI-Dialer kassiert, die ersten 0900-Dialer überhaupt, soweit ich weiß... (090090000010)

Man sollte mal gebündelt solche Verfehlungen der Telekom sammeln und sie dem werten Leiter dieses Unternehmens präsentieren, vielleicht läuft er dann wieder zurück zu der seriösen Firma, von der er kommt!


Und wenn schon Infotainment, dann richtig...



			
				Private Investigations schrieb:
			
		

> arroba***
> apartado de aoreos [Postfach] 310
> Maspalomas, Gran Canaria 35100
> ES
> ...



Hier hat sich ein Recherchefehler eingeschlichen, den ich nur zu gerne korrigieren möchte. Hinter der genannten domain verbirgt sich nämlich nicht Herr JRA aus Panama, sondern Herr UGC aus Köln... Von der Firma, die sich schon seit Jahren, unterstützt durch die CDU/CSU um die Einführung korrekter Dialer bemüht...


genauer gesagt schon seit 2002 


			
				my channel schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Teilnehmern gehörten u.a. Mainpean GmbH, TELECOIN.de, EOPS AG und die iCom Media AG. Geplant ist, dass künftig ein sogenanntes Dialer-Gütesiegel die Verbraucher über die entsprechenden Internetdialer aufklärt, und sich die Anbieter verpflichten, sich strikt an die Aufnahmekriterien für das Gütesiegel zu halten.



Und warum das alles?



			
				My Channel schrieb:
			
		

> My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Consul Info BV*

Mir ist das gleiche passiert


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

*Consul_Info BV*

Diese [] haben mir heute eine Rechnung vom 24.11 2003(!) zugesandt ,um 50 Euro einzuklagen. Ich zahle natürlich nicht ,den die ist absolut unseriös und außerdem laut Regulierungsbehörde längst nicht mehr erlaubt...

_ NUB beachten, [] wort entfernt  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2004)

:roll: Da können jetzt noch ein paar Leute schreiben, dass ihnen irgendwas passiert ist oder irgend eine Rechung kam - der Informationsgehalt für die Leser hier bleibt bei null! Werdet doch mal ein bisschen konkreter!


----------

